# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Παρακολούθησης >  >  Προβλημα αποστολής mail απο καταγραφικό hikvision 7208

## pan1gr

Εχω τις τελευταιες μερες που το καταγραφικο δεν μου στελνει καθολου mail από παραβίαση. δουλευει κανονικα βλεπω τις καμερες απομακρυσμένα & τοπικα κανενα πρόβλημα. μεχρι πρότινος μου εστελνε και mail κανονικα. τι μπορει να εχει συμβει?

----------


## Panoss

Μήπως ο σέρβερ που δέχεται τα emails έχει πέσει;
Το λέω αυτό γιατί όσα emails δεν έχουν έρθει από τις κάμερές μου (δύο Foscam c1 έχω) στο email μου ήταν επειδή είχε πέσει ο server (για email χρησιμοποιώ το gmx.com).

----------


## pan1gr

καλησπέρα εγω χρησιμοποιω gmail για αποστολή και Hotmail παραληπτη. Σε άλλο καταγραφικο που εχω δουλευει κανονικα με τις ιδιες ρυθμισεις. το μονο που αλλαζει είναι ο παροχος.

----------


## somade

Τι ρυθμίσεις έχεις κ ποιον παροχο;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## pan1gr

παροχος hol

διακομιστης. smtp.gmail.com
θυρα smtp. 465
ενεργοποιημενο SSL
διευθυνση αποστολεα το email gmail
ενεργοποιημενο τον ελεγχο ταυτότητας
user name το gmail
password το password του gmail.

----------


## MacGyver

Μήπως σε  μπλοκάρει η HOL λόγω πληθώρας μηνυμάτων η για άλλο λόγο , ως spammer?
Με Telnet μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις, για να βλέπεις τhn απάντηση. Google it ! 
Log έχει το καταγραφικό; Εκεί ίσως δεις γιατί αποτυγχάνει.

----------


## Panoss

Το πιθανότερο είναι να σου πέφτει το ίντερνετ.
Αυτό είναι θέμα παρόχου, δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει πάροχος που να μην...του πέφτει ποτέ .

Όταν σου πέφτει το ίντερνετ, εσύ εξακολουθείς να βλέπεις την εικόνα που στέλνει η κάμερα (αφού τη στέλνει μέσω wifi, όχι ίντερνετ), αλλά δεν μπορεί να στείλει email αφού δεν έχει ίντερνετ (η κάμερα έχει ενσωματωμένο browser και στέλνει email απ' ευθείας μέσω ίντερνετ).
Οπότε 99,999% αυτός είναι ο κύριος λόγος που κάποια email δεν τα λαμβάνεις.
Ο άλλος λόγος είναι αυτός που ανέφερα στο πρώτο ποστ μου, αλλά το να πέσει το gmail ή το hotmail, οι πιθανότητες είναι λιγότερο από 0,001%.

----------


## her

Δοκιμασε την πορτα 25 αντι 465. Η πορτα ανοιγει την στιγμη που στελνει email. Ειναι ανοιχτει;

----------

